# 04 Sentra 1.8s. Idle issues + throttle sticking open



## v0lten (Sep 19, 2012)

I recently bought an 04 Sentra and during a cold start the idle fluctuates between 2000 pms and 2500 rpms back and forth until the engine is warm and then it brings itself down to about 1000 rpms and runs normally.

The 2nd, bigger issue Im having is the throttle doesnt release right away. Meaning if I just jab the throttle very quickly and release my foot, the RPMs stay where they are for a good 1-1.5 seconds before lowering again. This happens while in neutral, while in gear, while not moving and while driving. I thought perhaps this was a bad TPS so I bought a brand new throttle body with attached TPS and replaced it today. I did the throttle relearn procedure and I still have the exact same problem. So clearly it wasnt the TPS.

I dont know where else to look to try to fix either of these problems. Any help/ideas are GREATLY appreciated!!!

Thanks!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there is a sensor on the gas pedal that feeds the tps, but you have to get the pedal assy (about $45 online)


----------



## v0lten (Sep 19, 2012)

Do you think this issue could actually be the gas pedal assembly? After the new throttle not working, I have a gut feeling that whatever is causing my erratic idle is also causing my sticky throttle issue.

Can you point me in the right direction on where I can buy the gas pedal assembly? I searched eBay but no luck.


Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try 1st AAA Nissan Parts Store


----------

